# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Medicinal >  La Medicina y el Agua

## Jonasino

> El consumo corriente de aguas minerales naturales, su uso en balneoterapia o a las propiedades del agua de mar, tanto ingerida como en baños terapéuticos son solo algunos de los ejemplos de cómo ayuda este liquido a mejorar la salud. El agua además de representar para el ser vivo en general uno de los elementos esenciales para su supervivencia, entre otras utilidades, también le reporta beneficios inestimables cuando es usado en terapias de diversos tipos.
> Hidroterapia
> 
> Hay documentos que demuestran el conocimiento y la utilización de la hidroterapia ya por los antiguos pueblos chinos, pero su utilización propiamente dicha solamente se difundió a partir del siglo XIX.
> 
> La hidroterapia es el proceso terapéutico que consiste en el tratamiento de todo el cuerpo o de algunas de sus partes con agua a temperaturas variadas. Puede contribuir a la curación de las enfermedades más diversas, prácticamente todas, a través de la presión ejercida sobre el cuerpo, de los baños simples o con la adición de determinados productos, del efecto de propulsión de arriba hacia abajo y de acciones localizadas. Y ello porque actúan sobre el metabolismo, el sistema nervioso y la circulación sanguínea. Algunas de las afecciones tratadas son: la artritis, la osteoporosis, y hasta el Estrés
> Terapia Marina de Quinton
> 
> Esta terapia debe su nombre a su descubridor, el francés René Quinton, quien estudio la composición del medio interno de los seres vivos -es decir, el líquido extracelular que baña el conjunto de células y tejidos del organismo- y dedujo que la vida empezó en el agua, cuando el planeta estaba enteramente cubierto por los océanos. Por tanto, el medio interno del vertebrado es agua de mar: sus células nadan en agua marina
> ...


Fuente: alimentacion-sana.org

----------

HUESITO (24-sep-2015)

----------

